# Where do you find out about fun matches in your area are at?



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Everyone that sees River lately (new obedience instructor, new vet, etc) asks us if we're showing him in conformation. He is really shaping up into quite a handsome puppy (totally unbiased I know), and really looks a lot like his dad. As some of you know we've been debating on bringing it up to his breeder in Ohio, as he was sold with a limited registration. We figured we go to a fun match to see how he did (I think that's what they're called? Where they don't count?). How do you find out about them in your area? Are there people there that could evaluate him for us? My biggest problem is taking him to Ohio if he's not a candidate to have his registration changed (4hour drive with a 7 month old puppy in the car = yuck). Any info would be great, we did a fun match with our first golden retriever about 9 years ago, but the breeder told us about it so that was how we found out. Thanks!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Find a local handling class; the instructor will know. OR contact the local breed club in your area. Area obedience clubs may also know.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Check with listings for fun shows after "real" shows. In Canada, this can be done through www.Canuckdogs.ca. We most recently attended the Bobcaygeon Show on July 1st and after the Best in Show awards, a conformation sanction match was held. A young girl from West Germany had attended the show with me and was very interested in participating so off she went with Nygel. Most of the four legged participants were under 6 months of age and a great exposure to the ring and many of the two legged participants were young people. For Peya, who is 11 years old, it was her first dog show and a great way to introduce her to the ring! Many of the young participants were coached/encouraged by their parents/grandparents. The whole setting was fun, fun & more fun with prizes for all including gorgeous rosettes. 

Peya headed back home to West Germany with a big smile on her face, a "show" picture of herself, Nyg & the judge and a big rosette. You'd swear that she'd won the Westminster!!!! 

Would I rely on this type of show to evaluate my puppy - no way!


----------

